# Deleted duplicate



## Tom B (28 Aug 2021)

Deleted duplicate


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

Added second post


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

The doctor deleted my duplicates. I couldn't sit down for a week. Make sure you get some soothing cream first.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Sep 2021)

Careful you don’t develop type 2 duplibetes


----------

